# update on my 8n



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

here my update on my 8n. 
it was a ruff go first thing we found was the battery was in backwards, and had to clean the settlement bowl.
but the hard part was there is no spark, so back to the basic's what gives it spark? So i got a new coil and everything in the distributor. no spark again. My father in-law had some old manuals, we looked at them for hours. power at the coil not at the distributor. made up a new wire for the coil to the distrubtor. no spark. what it was was tightening the wire on the distributorthe nut on the inside of the distributor went to ground. just turned the bolt back alittle. we had fire.
after two years this ford 8n was running


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done! Have some fun now, but check the brakes first.


----------



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

it stops good but i still have some regular maintains to do to it


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

SO Glad ya finally got her going!!Have your feet hit the ground yet????????


----------



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

not yet. Im surprised that i got it.


----------

